

Ask HN: Why do we tolerate IE? - andys627

We should all just put links to browsers that work whenever someone visits our stuff in ie. Why not?
======
pavel_lishin
Who's "we"? And what's IE?

As an employee of a web development firm, I have to support IE because our
clients don't want to arbitrarily exclude some large percentage of the web.

As a person who has a blog, I don't want to exclude people from reading what I
write just because I happen to disagree with a user-agent string my server
received.

Not to mention, there are at least four versions of IE in the wild, some less
bad than others.

~~~
andys627
if enough do it then people will download good browsers

~~~
pavel_lishin
If they're able to. A lot of people work at companies where they have to use
IE, and are not allowed to install something else.

~~~
andys627
if the internet stops working, their companies will change

~~~
pavel_lishin
You're so cute and optimistic, I just want to muss your hair.

------
dmk23
Because plenty of customers use it and do not want to change.

Seriously, do you think they are going to change their browser just to use
whatever application you got?

~~~
andys627
again - if enough do it then people will download good browsers. if the
internet stops working for someone, they're going to rectify the problem. but
we keep bending over to Microsoft and their old it people that think open
source is less secure. why are we pussy footing into the modern age instead of
demanding some action. don't you think microsoft will make their browser legit
if the internet stops working for its users? its never gonna happen? i know

~~~
dmk23
Go ahead, demand action. While you are waiting for response to your demands
I'll keep building my business.

~~~
andys627
wait... you're creating a browser?

~~~
dmk23
You must be slow. I build my services to work in whatever browser my clients
are using.

~~~
andys627
i was just joking. thanks for helping me vent

------
astrodust
I'm taking an approach where if your browser isn't CSS3 compliant, it's not my
problem.

People with good browsers get the "HD" version, and anyone else gets the
working, slightly less glitzy "SD" version.

It's like people with black and white televisions complaining they can't see
their favorite new shows in color. Upgrade your television or stop yelling at
it.

